# fishing international waters with a drunk driving conviction on record



## cheweyscharters (Dec 29, 2008)

just curios if anyone can help out with this? thinking of fishing the st.marys or detrot river. is there any special rules for this?i will be anchoring ,so if my anchor touches land underwater,am i in trouble.i've heard they don't take kindly to u.s. residents with drunk driving convictions in canada, and i don't want to end up in jail or trouble. thanks


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

If you anchor in Canadian waters you must report your landing to Canada customs. If you have had a DUI before, then you are a felon in Canada and are not alowed to enter Canada without a pardon. ($$$$$)  

I know a guy who had a DUI 17 years ago and he still is not allowed in Canada.


----------



## TwoDogsAndABoat (Aug 18, 2008)

TRAFFIC SAFETY AND ROAD CONDITIONS: While in a foreign country, U.S. citizens may encounter road conditions that differ significantly from those in the United States. The information below concerning Canada is provided for general reference only, and may not be totally accurate in a particular location or circumstance. As in the United States, all emergency assistance in Canada can be reached by dialing 911.

Transport Canada is the Canadian federal government agency responsible for road safety, although each province or territory has the authority to establish its own traffic and safety laws and issue driving licenses. For detailed information on road conditions throughout Canada, as well as links to provincial government web sites, please see the Transport Canada web site or the Canadian Automobile Association web site . The CAA honors American Automobile Association membership. Some automobile warranties of vehicles purchased in the U.S. may be invalid in Canada; please check the warranty of your vehicle.

Driving in Canada is similar to driving in many parts of the United States. Distances and speeds, however, are posted in kilometers per hour, and some signs, particularly in Quebec, may only be in French. U.S. drivers licenses are valid in Canada. Proof of auto insurance is required. U.S. auto insurance is accepted as long as an individual is a tourist in Canada. U.S. insurance firms will issue a Canadian insurance card, which should be obtained and carried prior to driving into Canada. For specific information concerning Canadian driving permits, mandatory insurance and entry regulations, please contact the Canadian National Tourist Organization .

Unless otherwise posted, the maximum speed limit in Canada is 50km/hr in cities and 80km/hr on highways. On rural highways, the posted speed limit may be 100km/hr (approximately 60 miles/hr). Seat belt use is mandatory for all passengers, and child car seats must be used by children under 40 pounds. Some provinces require drivers to keep their vehicles headlights on during the day. Motorcycles cannot share a lane, and safety helmets for motorcycle riders and passengers are mandatory. Many highways do not have merge lanes for entering traffic. Tailgating and rapid lane-changes without signaling are common. Emergency vehicles frequently enter the oncoming traffic lane to avoid congestion. Drivers should be aware that running a red light is a serious concern throughout Canada, and motorists are advised to pause before proceeding when a light turns green.

*Driving while impaired (DWI) is a criminal offense in Canada. Penalties are heavy, and any prior conviction (no matter how old or how minor the infraction) is grounds for exclusion from Canada. Americans with a DWI record must seek a waiver of exclusion from Canadian authorities before traveling to Canada , which requires several weeks or months to process. It is illegal to take automobile radar detectors into Quebec, Ontario, Manitoba, the Yukon or the Northwest Territories, regardless of whether they are used or not. Police there may confiscate radar detectors, operational or not, and impose substantial fines.*

Winter travel can be dangerous due to heavy snowfalls and hazardous icy conditions. Some roads and bridges are subject to periodic winter closures. Snow tires are required in some Provinces. The Canadian Automobile Association has tips for winter driving in Canada . Travelers should also be cautious of deer, elk and moose while driving at night in rural areas. 

Highway 401, from Detroit to Montreal, is one of the busiest highways in North America. It has been the scene of numerous, deadly traffic accidents due to sudden, severe and unpredictable weather changes, high rates of speed, and heavy truck traffic. There have been numerous incidents involving road racing and dangerous truck driving. Drivers tend to be aggressive, often exceeding speed limits and passing on both sides, and police enforcement is spotty. In addition, approaches to border crossings into the United States may experience unexpected traffic backups. Drivers should be alert, as lane restrictions at border approaches exist for drivers in NEXUS and FAST expedited inspection programs.

Please refer to our Road Safety page for more information. Visit Canadas national authority responsible for road safety .


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes is true they wont let you enter with drunk driving. I got 2 20 years ago tryed going to Canada about 10 years ago got stopped at customs, they sent me back and told me it was on record that i was turned around and if i tryed to reenter i would be taken to jail. Since technically i was a minor at the time of the drunk drivings they said i could most likely get a pardon but had to go to the canadian consolate in Detroit. Since Canada isnt one of my travel locations anyways i never bothered, but if you are planning on it you may give it a try.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Im half Canadian although I dont admit it very oftenIf I wanted to go through all the hassle I could even get dual citenship butthat place can bite me theres nothing over there that I cant do or find back here in the states.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

I dont have one on record but just another reason to stay home.

Ill have to remember that excuse when friends ask me to accompany they to their island.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

just another reason to boycott canada


----------



## tmanmi (Sep 20, 2005)

So is the problem if the conviction was in Canada or the US? If it is in the US, how is the Canadian government getting the information on the conviction?


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

tmanmi said:


> So is the problem if the conviction was in Canada or the US? If it is in the US, how is the Canadian government getting the information on the conviction?


that would be shared information its called the INTERPOL very common amongst friendly nations


----------

